# Fertilizing the nano tank. yes/no/how?



## Indignation (Mar 9, 2008)

I dose my nanos with option #3. I use R/O water, and seachem excel as a preservative/anti mold agent. I picked up several opaque plastic bottles and pumps off of usplastic.com, figured out the pump output in ml and extrapolated a dosing plan. I tapered mine to dose lean N/P and moderate K for a shrimp tank, but you could make an EI solution pretty easily.


----------



## jahmic (Jan 30, 2011)

Indignation said:


> I dose my nanos with option #3. I use R/O water, and seachem excel as a preservative/anti mold agent. I picked up several opaque plastic bottles and pumps off of usplastic.com, figured out the pump output in ml and extrapolated a dosing plan. I tapered mine to dose lean N/P and moderate K for a shrimp tank, but you could make an EI solution pretty easily.



Thanks for the input Indignation; it's good to hear that works. As far as adding the excel as preservative goes (which I hadn't come across before when I was looking into this), how much do you add to the solution? Is there a certain % concentration that should be in there? Or do you essentially figure out what your ml dose is going to be, and from there calculate a suitable dose of excel that would go along with that once diluted? 

Since I had planned to stop dosing excel once I switched to CO2, I would assume that I could probably do with a lower dose of excel ...and that the amount I end up adding may end up being more dependent upon the % concentration necessary to act as a preservative.


----------



## Indignation (Mar 9, 2008)

I think i ended up using 10ml of Excel for 1000ml of solution. The solution i made goes into a shrimp tank with co2, so i didn't want/need a lot of excel in it. I think reaching the 10 ml figure was pretty arbitrary, I made an initial batch with only a few cc's of excel that developed mold, so i upped the dose slightly. It seems to have worked, no mold 2 months in.

But if you want more excel, you could easily up the quantity to match dosing targets.


----------



## jahmic (Jan 30, 2011)

Thanks again for the helpful info. I think i will end up sticking with a lower dose of excel. I ended up adding about 10 ml to my 250 ml bottle of flourish comprehensive...came across a few posts with people mentioning it helps keep mold under control in that product as well at a comparable concentration.

Going to see how that goes before making my fertz solution, but I don't foresee any issues since my Excel dose that will be going in with the micros as a result will be less than .05 mls


----------

